# Bugs in Your Candy?!!!



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I stumbled across this and couldn't believe it, lol! :lol: Hmmm.... I wonder how much business they get from selling these... really?!!  

Edit: Ummm.... I forgot to add the link, lol.  

http://store.wormbiz.com/merchant2/merchan...gory_Code=CANDY


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have any problem whatsoever eating bugs. I might pass on the candy part of the deal!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess it was the way I was raised, bugs not being socially or widespread culturally "correct" to eat. I can't help it... I have an aversion to even thinking about eating them. This... from a person who eats raw ground chuck (hamburger). I've eaten it since I was a kid (had to sneak it without my mom looking... she'd get horribly upset). I seriously get cravings for it when I walk by the meat case. Like Pavlov's dog, my mouth salivates looking at it. Mom still occasionally lectures me on the dangers of eating raw beef.  I guess it's just a difference of perception maybe.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian. So, no thanks. Peter can have mine.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL no way.

I have such a weak stomach I cant even see or smell certain things without gagging.

Many times Id be comforting a drunken friend and holding her hair back, and next thing you know id be getting sick too.

I just couldnt eat a bug!! I guess if I was survivorman it'd be a different story tho.

I even got mad when my boyfriend watched and laughed at the youtube video of that girl eating a live mantis!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow.... Very interesting range of answers so far!  

PS... Butterfly, I wish you hadn't mentioned there was actually a video of a girl eating a live mantis. Ughhh... :blink: oh no! Why? Because now my morbid curiosity is fighting with me to search for and watch it!  Egads!! :wacko:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Wow.... Very interesting range of answers so far!  PS... Butterfly, I wish you hadn't mentioned there was actually a video of a girl eating a live mantis. Ughhh... :blink: oh no! Why? Because now my morbid curiosity is fighting with me to search for and watch it!  Egads!! :wacko:


Good news, Katt!

You Tube took it off due to a copyright infringement claim. The mantis was beautiful (adult Chinese?), the girl was crazed, high or both.

I wouldn't buy "bug candy" because I get all the bugs I need for free, lots of ffs, a few flies and a few overly adventurous nymphs. Last night, I steamed some rice so that Sunny and I could make shrimp fried rice, and when it was done, I found a L2 steamed nymph on top. It didn't taste of anything.  

P.S. I keep Superman well away from the kitchen!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2009)

:lol: I never in all my born days thought I would hear of anyone eating ground chuck raw, Katnapper! My sister and I use to do it to, my mom let us have it, and we would have a piece of onion and salt with it. My sister won't believe it either.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 13, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: I never in all my born days thought I would hear of anyone eating ground chuck raw, Katnapper! My sister and I use to do it to, my mom let us have it, and we would have a piece of onion and salt with it. My sister won't believe it either.


Actually, Rebecca, it is quite a famous dish and available in European restaurants as "steak tartar". A little horseradish adds some zing.


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 13, 2009)

Would on a dare no problem. Otherwise...no


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 14, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: I never in all my born days thought I would hear of anyone eating ground chuck raw, Katnapper! My sister and I use to do it to, my mom let us have it, and we would have a piece of onion and salt with it. My sister won't believe it either.





PhilinYuma said:


> Actually, Rebecca, it is quite a famous dish and available in European restaurants as "steak tartar". A little horseradish adds some zing.


I think maybe more people eat raw burger than we might suspect. It's just that in this country, it's generally considered "gross" or unhealthy (My mom... "You'll get worms!!!! You'll get sick!!!!! People can die from eating uncooked meat!!!!!!!!". She still occasionally sends me various articles about food poisining and people getting sick or dying, that she's clipped out! When I still lived with her she would try to hide it in the fridge, and then "guard" it when she got it out before putting it in the pan. I don't know how many times she got it out, and there was a hunk or section missing, lol. I've tried it with salt and pepper, various other seasonings, onions, etc. But I like good quality plain 100%% ground chuck! The ground beef is too fatty and has more gristle and sometimes little pieces of bone. And the ground sirloin isn't as flavorful. I've never gotten sick from it yet!  Rebecca, tell your sister I said, "Mmmm... mmmm... good!!!" :lol: 

Just like bugs, I think a lot of it has to do with a particular society's acceptance or denouncement.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 14, 2009)

uhm... maybe when i'm about to die if i don't eat but otherwise no thanks..


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't go out of my way to eat creepy crawlers, except for the scorpion. Something about fried scorpions seems really tasty so I plan to indulge my taste buds on that one eventually.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 16, 2009)

I tend to seek out the unusual restaurants and the unusual dishes. If I have an opportunity to try a new food, animal, vegetable or otherwise, I go for it.

Here's an interesting article I read recently (and just tracked down again) about being too clean and I actually believe that having a house full of bugs is a challenge to my immune system that will benefit me in the longrun (even bugs have dander!). That and a daily glass of refreshing kefir! I've never had allergies of any kind, except when I was young and was bothered by campfire smoke. It passed.

http://www.pasadenastarnews.com/opinions/ci_11711025

Loving meat and not eating bugs is like calling yourself a nature lover but not liking bugs. It don't add up. Variety...the spice of life and it's probably good for you too!


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2009)

Great post Peter. I have been saying that for a long time. I grew up on a farm and was exposed to who knows how many things as a kid. I still do though probably not as many things as then. I think it is one reason so many people are always sick these days. I rarely get anything more than a scratchy throat and even that is rare. I generally use the same glass day after day for my tea but my wife gives me ###### about it. I don't see anything wrong with it but she like to point out there is probably mold in it. Oh well just one more thing to make me stronger.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 16, 2009)

I would eat bugs, just no mantids!


----------



## Dinora (Feb 17, 2009)

YEN!!! I think you should answer this question, considering what you ate this Valentine's Day!!!  

I'm sorry, but no WAY you can get me to eat a Chocolate Covered Cricket, after this Saturday, I watched Yen, his son, and Frack eat them and after the faces Frack made, I've decided to pass!

LOL


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 19, 2009)

it wasn't too bad really.  You should try it too Dinora. Although i am not as adventurous as Mike who actually chewed a live maggot after being challenged by Skip in Dirty job.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 19, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> it wasn't too bad really.  You should try it too Dinora. Although i am not as adventurous as Mike who actually chewed a live maggot after being challenged by Skip in Dirty job.


OMG I saw that episode!!! I vomited a little in my mouth when I heard the maggot make a popping sound when Mike bit down!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 20, 2009)

Dinora said:


> OMG I saw that episode!!! I vomited a little in my mouth when I heard the maggot make a popping sound when Mike bit down!!!


Oh no, lol!!  :lol: I hate it when that happens! :blink:


----------

